# What nationality are you?



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

<---
100% Chinese. Grew up Canadian.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Hispanic

Born in America, but parents are from El Salvador


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

white, American


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm a Mericant


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chicano


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Welsh/British. I have an English surname though because my grandad was English.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Mexican/Irish.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Scottish n ****


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hispanic, American 
My parents were born in Puerto Rico.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Québécois!!!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Your average white guy.


----------



## OneSky (Aug 21, 2009)

Vietnamese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English, some Cherokee and Seminole indian along with some other stuff I've forgotten.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Nationality: American.

Ethnicity: German, Estonian, Mexican, Spanish.

In the future I don't think there's really gonna be nationalities or ethnicities, everything will blend. We'll become a gray indistinguishable sludge.


----------



## Livy 49 (Aug 25, 2009)

West Indian, Native American, Eastern European (Irish/British)


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

100% Portuguese from Portugal.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm Canadian & my heritage is West African, Ghana


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Born in the U.S and live here currently. Spent most my life in El Salvador though.

Heritage from paternal side: Salvadorian, Portugese, Italian, Spaniard.

Heritage from maternal side: Persian, Turkish, Greek.

Long story short my last name is Hispanic and I look European (a lot of people say that).


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

American: My mothers side is 100% Black and I don't know my father but everyone says I look mixed with Asian. I wonder why?


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm ethnically Chinese also, but born and raised in the U.S.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

White New Zealander.


----------



## Envision (Jul 30, 2009)

Raptors said:


> <---
> 100% Chinese. Grew up Canadian.


My dad's ancestors were from Germany. My mom's ancestors were from England.


----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

Nationality: American.

Ethnicity: English and German


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Although I'm curious as to why this thread is in Frustrations. Was that a conscious choice, or just a kind of random thing?


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

quietgal said:


> Although I'm curious as to why this thread is in Frustrations. Was that a conscious choice, or just a kind of random thing?


My nationality frustrates me all the time, so I'd go with choice.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm American. Nationality refers to what country you're a citizen of, not what country your ancestors came from. That's why I don't understand why anyone who was born in America calls themselves African-American, Asian, etc. I guess it's for simplicity's sake.

Countries my ancestors came from -- Italy, Czechoslovakia, Ireland, Germany. I'm white and proud of it.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

German/Irish - American

I'm about as white as it gets.


----------



## ruinMYlife (Nov 23, 2008)

im part spanish part italian

my skin is light brown and maybe it contributes to my s/a i kind of feel like older people with light skin dont like me, i dont know hard to explain


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Aussie born and bred. 
Grandmother on mothers side FIJIAN (Native not Indian)
Great Grandmother on mothers side SAMOAN 

Fathers side UNKNOWN.


----------



## Osakhomen (Jan 12, 2009)

Nigerian American


----------



## wombat666 (Aug 23, 2009)

3/4 Russian, 1/4 Ukranian.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

American Canadian. I miss you Canada


----------



## ManOnTheMOON (Aug 14, 2009)

Kenyan but raised in Canada.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

German/French/Scottish/Irish American Southerner.


----------



## Alicia2009 (Aug 13, 2009)

My nationality is American. My ethnicity is African/American (Black). My bloodline also holds Native American (Blackfoot) and Barbadian (West Indies)


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

my nationality is canadian. my ethnicity is half greek-cypriot, one quarter scottish and one quarter maltese.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Born in South Africa, grew up in Australia.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Ashkenazi Jew... mixed with moldavian/romanian blood.

too bad I'm not a pure jew... I think if my father was a jew as well, I'd be a lot more normal and better off by now...


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

letitrock said:


> Hispanic
> 
> Born in America, but parents are from El Salvador


umm.... forgive my ignorance... how do americans refer to those who are from Brazil ?
They certainly cannot be hispanic, coz like, they don't speak spanish and stuff...


----------



## p cdn (Jul 26, 2009)

Some Russian Guy said:


> umm.... forgive my ignorance... how do americans refer to those who are from Brazil ?
> They certainly cannot be hispanic, coz like, they don't speak spanish and stuff...


just brazilian 

it's the only country in south america that doesn't speak spanish, they speak portuguese like portugal (but in a british v american way)

I'm canadian but my parents are both brazilians.

we're moving back next year and I am really feeling anxious about going back. I don't have that many friends here so no one actually "knows" me and I spend plenty of time on my own which is how my SA slowly got worse. I still keep in touch with all my friends from high school and they'll always ask me when I'm coming back so they can take me out.

It's a relatively small city, but it's big tourist attraction with all the beaches , so summer and carnavals are always packed ( 2 sometimes 3 million tourists each summer) I don't know how I'd handle it these days


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Nationality : Australian
Bloodline: 100% Vietnamese (as far as I know)


----------



## Sparks (May 15, 2009)

Israeli, with some German, Russian, Austrian and Greek blood in my veins.


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

IcedOver said:


> That's why I don't understand why anyone who was born in America calls themselves African-American, Asian, etc. I guess it's for simplicity's sake.


To recognize your ancestors and/or your culture. I wouldn't consider my culture "American", I'd consider it a mix of both so "Puerto Rican/American".

That being said:

I was born in the U.S. and my family is from Puerto Rico


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

if it is white nationality, it is in my blood somewhere
RAGINGLY white
born and raised in Canada


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Nationality: American
Race: White
Ethnic Heritage: English, German, Jewish, Scottish, French Canadian


----------



## AmethystDruid (May 11, 2009)

I'm white English although there's some Welsh, Irish and Scottish relatives on both sides of my family and one of my grandma's was from Danzig before she got chucked out of her home during the war era (no one really needed to know that...) 

Further back I have Russian roots but meh I just identify as English since that's where I live and all.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

In Ontario, Canada, born and raised, in the playground is where I spent most of my days.
Lame, I know.
100% Canadian.


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

Chinese


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

straight cracka


----------



## Cyberboy82 (Jun 30, 2008)

Polish


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm 100% moronian from the country of moron.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Dutch/German

Yup, I'm a pale ghost. =)


----------



## Jason1969 (Jun 6, 2008)

American.

I'm of at least mainly white descent.Ethnic groups I appear to have are English mainly, with possibly a bit here or there of German/French/Welsh/Scottish,. Judging by my family trees surnames it appears I'm by far more English by ancestry than any of the other's, and I have to go back several generation's to find any of the other's besides English, There's said to be some Native American somewhere in there as well, But at least for now I haven't seen any concrete record's to support that claim. As I learn more and more about genealogy I'm coming to talk in such a way about it as to not be to fast to say certainly about anything until I've found good records, and more than just one to support anything.

Having said that I think at least the English is at least pretty close to 100% definite simply because most of my ancestors have the English surnames and were of early colonial era migration to Virginia.

Hope I didn't ramble to much on this one but genealogy is a subject of interest to me and I tend to enjoy talking about genealogy period. my own and other peoples


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Dominican Republic


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Half Italian.

And born in Australia, ugh.


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm a really mixed bred-Scottish,Irish,French,German and Italian.


----------



## TheWhiteGorilla (Jun 21, 2009)

100% American from New England.

One side of my is English and first came to the U.S. probably before it was even a country. 

One side is a mix of Irish and French-Canadian.

Basically, in New England, all the white people with roots there either have Irish, French-Canadian, or some sort of Anglo-Saxon heritage. I am an ethnic mut, but I am what a New England Yankee is I guess.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I guess there are no jews suffering social anxiety except me ? Awww, poor little me...


----------



## Pacifist (Aug 19, 2009)

Indonesian, from East Java island.


----------



## DriftAway (Aug 15, 2009)

Cuban American


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

British.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

Albanian by flesh and blood but i was born and raised in Sweden. I put Albania on the info thing cause i was feeling patriotic ha.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Legally, my _nationality _is both Bulgarian and Canadian.

As for my background, to the extent that I know, all of my ancestors would be labeled as ethnically Bulgarian. Whatever the hell that means. :teeth

As for _race_, nearly everybody would throw me into the 'white' category.

Above all, I belong to the Anglophone Canadian culture. Sure I speak the language, but whenever I visit Bulgaria, _I_ feel like a foreigner.


----------



## blackirish (Aug 25, 2009)

Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Mostly Irish with some English, Scottish, and Native American


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

American.....but I am half-Hungarian (my father was born in Austria after my grandparents fled Hungary after WWII). I know no relatives on my father's side except of a cousin of my father's whom he spoke to over the phone. Thank you, Communism! :troll.

My mother's side is Dutch and Irish.


----------



## Tнᶓ ᶂuturε Iѕ ɳош » (Dec 23, 2008)

North American.


----------



## lcplherrera (Aug 30, 2009)

Nationality is American, parents are Dominican


----------



## Cataclysm Ballet (Jul 11, 2009)

Nationality: American

Ethnicity: East Indian. If you go back a few generations I'm Turkish and Persian.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

American - 1/2 Swedish, 1/4 German, 1/4 Mutt


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Proud 5th generation northern californian.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

American.... oh wait, Hispanic.


----------



## LilFlower (Aug 7, 2009)

To IcedOver

I prefer to be called African American or Black. I think thats more appropriate than what we use to openly be referred to. I do see your point. I also feel like I could have just said Im American and left it as that but I can walk around all day telling people im American but i will still be just a Black person in their eyes. From some of the stuff im going through and dealing with at work etc... Im not looked at as an American. Im looked down upon as nothing to them. I feel like African American is politically correct is all that my point was if i made any sense at all.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I have no idea.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

Nationality - Australian
Ethnicity - Pakistan with a bit of Indian and Afghan


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Mexican


----------



## GirlOhio (Nov 22, 2008)

I was born in the United States.

Heritage: 

Mother: Italian, 

Father: Eastern Indian


----------



## Fish (Aug 30, 2009)

Norwegian


----------



## bucknut12 (Apr 18, 2006)

50% Italian
25% Polish
25% Mexican

Hispanic when applying for jobs haha
Proud to be American!


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Nationality: American

Ethnicity: Irish, German


----------



## mud (Apr 12, 2009)

South African
White (ducks)
I had a great-grand mother from Sweden. My last name is Scottish and there is some English in there too. Probably more that I don't know or care about.

Yes, the way Americans label themselves seems strange to me. Should I call myself European African?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I am African-American, European-American, and Blackfoot Native American.
I'm American...yeah.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Serbian


----------



## Silence (Jul 4, 2009)

English, German, African, Romanian, Cherokee Indian.


----------



## xyzhousexyz (Jun 21, 2009)

Born in the USA!! Springstien sings that song right? 
I'm "African American" or Black (for short)
But the culture is not for me, I am indeed an "Oreo"
=)


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

Russian Jewish, born in Moscow. In the USA since 1990.


----------



## indigo (Aug 29, 2009)

American


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

Canadian


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

American
Black and some other stuff mixed in somewhere


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Nationality: British

Ethnicity: 100% English


----------



## Aza (Mar 31, 2009)

Nationality: Australian

Ethnicities: Filipino, Scottish, Welsh and Spanish

I'm a Eurasian


----------



## deadwarrior666 (May 12, 2009)

Nationality: Indian

Ethnicity: Indian


----------



## Marci07 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mexican


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

American (75% German, 25% Irish).


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

British (mostly English, with some Irish and Scottish ancestry).


----------



## rhymsey (Sep 6, 2009)

i am irish, welsh, swedish, norwegian, a little scottish and german, with some native american ancestry as well.

born and raised in the u.s.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Nationality: Australian

Ethnicity: Scottish, Irish, Swedish, German.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm Welsh.


----------



## devilcry4541 (Sep 8, 2009)

black, american. light skinned so everyone assumes I am mixed.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Filipino-American

I was born in the U.S. and my parents were both born in the Philippines.


P.S. I am very white-washed.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Born Canadian, mix of Belgian, French, German or Austrian and a bit of Native Amercian, probably a few more in there but i dont know much about my family beyond 2 generations.


----------



## tryingtobebraverJESS (Sep 7, 2009)

English but I'm 1/16th jamaican  ......hmm, that doesn't really count as worth mentioning does it ? :-/


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

I wonder why this is in the frustration forum


----------



## SixFigures (Sep 23, 2009)

Nationality : Australian
Background: Welsh

Cymru am Byth mate, Cymru am Byth! :boogie


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

100% British


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I am just your average little old american white lady. though I have been here now for 9 years, so I claim to have a bit of a British state of mind.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

100% English


----------



## Overthere (Jun 4, 2009)

Irish blood but born in England


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

i'm an alien : D no actually i'm from chile that's in southamerica


----------



## Overthere (Jun 4, 2009)

Pialicious88 said:


> i'm an alien : D no actually i'm from chile that's in southamerica


Sounds a bit cold there :yes


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

British (English).


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Nationality: Canadian
Ethnicity: 75% German 25% Russian


----------



## Strombidae (Sep 18, 2009)

Hispanic.

50% Puerto Rican (Father)
25% Irish (Mother)
25% Italian (Mother)

Born in New York.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

SixFigures said:


> Nationality : Australian
> Background: Welsh
> 
> Cymru am Byth mate, Cymru am Byth! :boogie


You're Welsh?

Cymru am byth! Wyt ti'n siarad Cymraeg?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Midwestern American


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm British I suppose.
I rejoined the town library recently though and on the application form it actually had a box tick option for "English" so I ticked that. :boogie


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

My nationality is Northern Irish, but I am British in terms of citizenship (even though Northern Ireland isn't part of mainland Britiain, but that's a bit semantic). I'm also legally an Irish citizen due to a standing agreement between the UK and ROI governments. So I have dual citizenship, or even triple if you count my status as an EU citizen.

All this confused the hell out of me when I was little.

Ethnically I am mostly Scottish, since both my paternal and maternal lines probably come from there given their names. I am also 6.25% Spanish and another 6.25% Roma.


----------



## bigrobt (Jan 9, 2009)

romanian
now i live in italy
moving to italy startled my SA


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Chinese, but born and raised in USA.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 26, 2009)

Asian (Filipino/Spanish/Chinese)/ white (too many European countries to count)


----------



## FishingWithLoki (Sep 25, 2009)

English and French primarily, but also some Irish, too.


----------



## CrunchyFrog (Sep 3, 2009)

caucasian mutt


----------



## anxietychick (Sep 30, 2009)

Chicana


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Eh, my ancestors hail from all parts of the British Isles. 

I, however, was born in raised in the good 'ole USA.


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

50% British Northern Midlands
50% Scottish.

I am Australian.


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

I know almost nothing about my heritage

So i'll go with European


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

Im black and been born and raised in the netherlands
My parents are from trinidad&tobago and guyana
ancestors venezualan, scotish, chinese


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Welsh.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Russian


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

Caucasian/US


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Nationality: American

Ethnic Background: Mexican and Filipino with a little bit of Spanish, French, and East Indian.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Korean. Born in the US but lived most of my life in South Korea. After developing SA both my English and Korean got terrible to the point I often can't express what I want to say in either language. It's as frustrating as SA itself.


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

Nationality: American

Ethnic Background: Sicilian, Irish, Cherokee, German


----------



## estelle85 (Jan 22, 2008)

My nationality is Canadian and my ethnicity is Korean


----------



## thecraftyveteran (Jul 13, 2009)

my family were german and italian immigrants to argentina, so idk i call myself argentinian, but im actually european lol.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

american-puerto rican


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Canadian. My heritage is Irish, Scottish, English, French. And I have never been to Ireland, Scotland, England or France.:b


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Netherlands


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I was born in the New York...so American
my ethnicity would be some Italian (my last name trace goes to Sicily, but I've never confirmed it) and some Irish, not uncommon since this is a mostly Irish and Italian city (it was named after an Sicilian city, Syracuse). But I don't really identify with either (and my mothers side can get very muddy in heritage, since I haven't met my maternal grandfather (at least at an age I can remember, I don't know what happened to him)


----------



## jralva86 (Sep 12, 2009)

mexican


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Nationality: Australian

Ethnicity: Scandinavian, Celtic, Etruscan.

My last name is an old Viking name. 100% non-metonymic!


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

Nationality: North American

Ethnicity: 
Maternal Grandfather: All Polish
Paternal Grandfather: German and maybe a bit French
Paternal Grandmother: Norwegian
Maternal Grandmother: Irish & Hungarian

& probably a few other European countries but to lesser extant.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

i'm irish/dutch/german

it doesn't mix very well xD


----------



## dejay72 (Oct 11, 2009)

Jamaican/British/Canadian


----------



## Tau Sin (Sep 20, 2009)

Nationality: American

Ethnicity: Chinese


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Nationality - American

Ethnicity - German-ish

although for ethnicity I want to be an african-american asian whom is also british with a hint of russian.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mostly English, with a tiny bit of Irish and a tiny bit of Italian.


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Netherlands.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm norwegian..


----------



## fhoadv (Oct 3, 2009)

Nationality: Brazilian

Ethnicity: Italian and Portuguese.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Nationality: English
Ethnicity: Anglo Saxon


----------



## ChrisWasNotThere (Oct 12, 2009)

Italian


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm Canadian and my ethnicity is half Dutch and half Ukrainian.


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

american and both my parents are puerto rican


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Basically English-German. A little Swiss-German, which I generally sweep into the "German" category, and a little Scottish.


----------



## Quibble (Mar 31, 2009)

devilcry4541 said:


> black, american. light skinned so everyone assumes I am mixed.


I'm light skinned too,and people always think I'm light skinned black or hispanic. I can't remember the last time someone guessed correctly right away that I was half white / half black. Do you have very black facial features (wide nose, thick lips, dark brown eyes)?

Anyways, to answer the threads main question, I'm American, mom's white, dad's black. :boogie


----------



## Xperson (Jul 7, 2012)

moveon said:


> Albanian by flesh and blood but i was born and raised in Sweden. I put Albania on the info thing cause i was feeling patriotic ha.


Hey I'm albanian too.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 14, 2012)

white,Brazilian born and raised.
Mother family it's pretty much of italian origin,I guess her great grandfather was from there(all are blue or green eyed,fair skinned with brown or blonde hair)
My grandfather(from father's side)was greek.so I guess I'm 25 per cent greek,right?(suck at math here)I don't know about his wife(my grandmother) heritage.


----------



## loneyakuza (Jun 21, 2012)

American born and raised. Cascadian through and through.

Northern Japanese, Manchurian, Northern Korean, Jurchen, and Dutch ethnically.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Born in the United States. Ethnicity-wise I am half Japanese, and half Spanish.


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

I am HMONG. Born and raised in America


----------



## Rommi (Jul 7, 2012)

Born in England. 
White.
Have very distant French roots on one side of the family.


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

Born in the US, but I'm a Mexican-American.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

American.


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

Born and raised on Earth.


----------



## j a m (Jan 26, 2012)

American, Great American Mutt
Parts of my family have been here for many generations, so my ethnicity is pan-European with a dollop of African and Indigenous American to make it not really much more interesting. 

My future kids will be half Vietnamese, knock on wood.


----------



## Grec (Jul 7, 2012)

Irish/Chinese/Filipeno


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Born in Mexico, raised in America.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

i'm born in america.. & so are my parents.
but i'm hungarian polish & italian xD


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Nationality: American.
Ethnicity: English/Scottish/Irish/French (mutt)


----------



## AJ54432 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm a Canadian with Swiss heritage (The French speaking part of Switzerland).


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Mexican. Born and raised.


----------



## Elijah (Jun 23, 2012)

Canadian.

Ancestry: England, Sweden, Scotland, France, Hungary


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

1/2 British, 1/2 Chinese. Born in New Zealand.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

American.
Mexican/White/Czech


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Korean and a half.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Nationality, American
Ethnicity, no idea


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Californian


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Finnish


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

mien/laos = 100% asian i think haha


----------



## Chil (Jun 18, 2012)

British


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Dutch. Ethnically I also have some German and French origins.


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

English


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nationality: Dutch
Ethnicity: Dutch, Indonesian, Japanese, German, Moluccan and French.

Probably like the 5th time I posted this on these fora.


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

American, white


----------



## singingangel93 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nationality: American.
Ethnicity: Italian (VERY), German, Spanish (Spain), Dutch, Irish, French, British, and Hungarian.

European mutt! :boogie


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nationality & Ethnicity: Filipino


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

A lot of people are putting their ethnicity and not their nationality.

Nationality: American


----------



## Anonymous NYC (Apr 14, 2012)

American, Hispanic.


----------



## 00mari (Jan 30, 2012)

Nationality: American

Ethnicity: Mexican, Spanish


----------



## IBDException (Jul 8, 2012)

African American


----------



## AdamChem (Jul 2, 2012)

English, although that changes to British when drinking Scotch


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

How can Americans say their ethnicity is three or more different countries? Frankly it doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## GreekMuse (Jul 1, 2012)

Mexican!


----------



## GreekMuse (Jul 1, 2012)

i just want luv said:


> Californian


lol


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Nationality, American. Ethnicity, Spaniard, Puerto Rican, Dutch, Danish, Irish, English, French, and Scandinavian.


----------



## twilightmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm American, but my ethnicity is chinese.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

_italic_


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

O'Irish.


----------



## 733839 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nationality: Canadian, Russian
Ethnicity: Tatar, Russian


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Belgian :boogie


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

100% Mexican, but I grew up in the U.S. but my skin tone, hair color, and height make me look 100% white. I'm incognito lol


----------



## jamminjing (Jul 11, 2012)

Vietnamese/Chinese


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Portuguese


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Nationality: American
Ethnicity: Chinese


----------



## Matt g (Oct 14, 2009)

nationality: American
ethnicity:East European Jewish, came from Poland, Germany, Ukraine, Moldova.


----------



## darkangelrebekah7 (Jul 15, 2015)

*U.S.A.*

American - Black/White


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

letitrock said:


> Hispanic
> 
> Born in America, but parents are from El Salvador


Born in America, but parents are from Honduras.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Italian and Scottish


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

British.

English.


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

Brazilian


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

Puerto Rican


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Greek, born in Germany.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

My soul transcends nations.


----------



## Meroko (Nov 7, 2014)

Canadian


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

American 

Ethnically mostly white origins


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

American. ethnically Irish.


----------



## Moxria (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm British Arab; Originally Palestinian but living in the UK and have been for over 16 years now.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Australian.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Swedish. 

Ethnicity is most likely something else european further back (my own conclusion, i don't actually have any proof but a lot of facts makes me believe it). My guesses would be either british/irish or maybe italian. Whatever european country where black hair is common.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

British


----------



## Marto (Aug 13, 2015)

German having a korean mother


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

British


----------



## Jenny D (Jun 16, 2015)

Ukrainian and Scottish : )


----------

